# live feed



## x x x sarah x x x (Sep 4, 2012)

hi im looking to find places where i can buy live pinkys i can hear u guys screaming EVIL EVIL EVIL!!!!


But pelase before condenming me to the pits of hell please read on.
i have 19 baby dumeril babies which were born on 19th aug and have been tyring to get them to feed on defrost. i have been informed that i have to got to feed live first and wean them over and as yet they are proving stubborn and refusing thawed and warmed food this is leaving me with no choice but to go dwn the evil route and hopefully wean them before they are too big 

now my question is where can i buy bulk live pinky rats without raising the same alarm bells as i more than likely raised here????? please help


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

x x x sarah x x x said:


> hi im looking to find places where i can buy live pinkys i can hear u guys screaming EVIL EVIL EVIL!!!!
> 
> 
> But pelase before condenming me to the pits of hell please read on.
> ...


you cant in the uk, you will have to breed your own, or go and pick s few up from a breeder, baring in mind they will need to be eaten with in 6 hours of being taken away from their mum or it is verging on animal cruelty


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

123dragon said:


> you cant in the uk, you will have to breed your own, or go and pick s few up from a breeder, baring in mind they will need to be eaten with in 6 hours of being taken away from their mum or it is verging on animal cruelty


I know people do but, I didn't think it was legal in the UK to feed live vertebrate animals to other animals.


----------



## IngloriousJD (Aug 24, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> I know people do but, I didn't think it was legal in the UK to feed live vertebrate animals to other animals.


Not necessarily, it's a grey area. It's against the law to starve you're snake to death to. But by law live feeding is supposed to be a last resort.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

IngloriousJD said:


> Not necessarily, it's a grey area. It's against the law to starve you're snake to death to. But by law live feeding is supposed to be a last resort.


Ohh I see! Although I am against using LIVE vertebrate animals as food.. if your snake will only eat live pinkies then I suppose you don't have much choice other than to feed him/her them!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

You best bet is to find a mouse breeder local to you who will have some live pink's you can get.

It may also be worth posting in the snake section for advice on getting them fed. I'm sure plenty of people will have bred dumerils and will have knowledge on getting frozen/thawed pink's in them. There are more options, generally, before feeding live.

Feeding live is not illegal, so long as it is done properly and the mouse's welfare is top priority.
Technically, it's not illegal to feed live at all, that is to say no one has been convicted for feeding live so no legal precedent has been set. For the sake of the hobby, it's generally considered a last resort after all other methods have been tried and failed.

Hope you get sorted soon


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

advertise in the feeder section for some. or buy some adult mice, it really doesnt take long to get babies!

live feeding to get babies started is a fairly common practice by the way.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Tarron said:


> Feeding live is not illegal, so long as it is done properly and the mouse's welfare is top priority.
> Technically, it's not illegal to feed live at all, that is to say no one has been convicted for feeding live so no legal precedent has been set. For the sake of the hobby, it's generally considered a last resort after all other methods have been tried and failed.


Ah right I see, thanks :thumbs:


----------



## x x x sarah x x x (Sep 4, 2012)

*re liove feeding*

thanks guys much appreciiated would much prefere not to feed live but looking that way really dont wanna force/assist feed cos that may have the comeplete opposite effect and may entirely put snakes of food
which again i dont want


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

x x x sarah x x x said:


> thanks guys much appreciiated would much prefere not to feed live but looking that way really dont wanna force/assist feed cos that may have the comeplete opposite effect and may entirely put snakes of food
> which again i dont want


Although it may not be very nice.. But if it will benefit your snake and prevent it from starving to death, then I guess that's what you have to do!


----------



## x x x sarah x x x (Sep 4, 2012)

8 mnth old f rainbow boa (cara)
9 month old f common boa (dwayna)
7 month old m arabesc boa (rurick)
4 yr old corn f ( lucky)
4 yr old grey rat f (misty)
4 yr old albino rat m (shifty)
8 mnth snow crn (althea) ?sex
8 month red corn (danika) ?sex
4 yr old corn m (luther)
7 baby crns born4 aug 12 ???sex??
and i have 19 baby dumerils born 19.7.12 ??sex??


this is my current collection next yr looking to breed grey rat snake with albino rat and eventually the red and the snow corn
the only ones i cant get to eat frozen are the dumerils


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm wondering if perhaps you are being a bit hasty. If they were born on 19th August they are still less than a month old, so it might be worth trying with defrost for a couple more feeds yet?


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> I'm wondering if perhaps you are being a bit hasty. If they were born on 19th August they are still less than a month old, so it might be worth trying with defrost for a couple more feeds yet?


this! 
give them chance!


----------



## Lee W (Aug 14, 2012)

The law doesnt not say you are NOT allowed to feel live food, how ever if you use it as a form of entertainment then it is against the law. should only be done as a last resort.

I could be mistaken how ever this was always the information provided to us via one of the councils in wales, while running a number of aquatics/reptile shops in south wales


----------



## x x x sarah x x x (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks for comfirming this x x x all i want is for my babies to feed worried as they may starve rather than take frozen but now i know im a little happier x xx


----------

